# what kind of wood is this?



## mikebpeters (Feb 9, 2013)

Can you help me figure out what this is? It came with a bunch of mixed blanks.

It has the density of a maple burl, but the grey two toned color of some buckeye burl.

It seems to have both burl and birds eyes

It even seems to have hints of quilting.

Here is its full listing

https://www.etsy.com/listing/123138588/handcrafted-magnetic-graduate-fountain

http://i460.Rule #2/albums/qq327/mikebpeters/20130209_124030_zps4dc88dab.jpg

thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2013)

I cannot see any images on photobucket for some reason. I see it on Etsy - it looks like maple burl maybe boxelder burl (box elder is also maple).


----------



## mikebpeters (Feb 9, 2013)

In many ways it looks like buckeye, but this is far denser than any buckeye I have ever worked with. It turned like a piece of maple burl. I'm still researching.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2013)

Didn't look porous enough to me for buckeye.


----------

